# shimano triple shifter, left hand



## andyfromotley (6 Feb 2010)

shop have quoted me £150 for a set of sora shifters. Its only the left hand one thats knacked and the mechanic says any shimano triple lh shifter will do. Fair price and posrage paid. Thanks andy


----------



## Bokonon (6 Feb 2010)

What's wrong with the current shifter? If it still works as a brake lever, I can do you a swap.


----------



## andyfromotley (7 Feb 2010)

it does indeed work as a brake, ( i will double check with the mechanic) and if so a swop you have sir!


----------



## Bokonon (7 Feb 2010)

Once you get confirmation that it works as a brake lever, I'll take the shifter off my bike. I can ride it up to Otley or it can be collected from Leeds to save postage. I'll then have a matching pair of non-working shifters.


----------

